# Stream and Bolt VOX



## HeatherA (Jan 10, 2002)

Just ordered a TiVo Bolt VOX in the summer sale. Curious as to whether the stream works any better on it than it does with the Roamios? My stream has always been pretty worthless and extremely slow when it did work. Wondering if it'd be worth setting up again with this new box?


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

HeatherA said:


> Just ordered a TiVo Bolt VOX in the summer sale. Curious as to whether the stream works any better on it than it does with the Roamios? My stream has always been pretty worthless and extremely slow when it did work. Wondering if it'd be worth setting up again with this new box?


Happy surprise for you, your TiVo Bolt VOX has built-in streaming capability--no need for the external Stream box. Note, however, that the streaming capability is personal to the particular Bolt box--it can't be used for another box's streaming.


----------



## HeatherA (Jan 10, 2002)

Mikeguy said:


> Happy surprise for you, your TiVo Bolt VOX has built-in streaming capability--no need for the external Stream box. Note, however, that the streaming capability is personal to the particular Bolt box--it can't be used for another box's streaming.


Oh yeah, I forgot all about that. Good to know!


----------

